# How do I get get my teething GSD to stop biting me on walks?!



## Zahra (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello!

I have a 5-month old GSD who is currently teething; as such, she is biting us ++. We are teaching her how to heel on the leash. However, she bites our ankles and sometimes lunges at us and bites our arms/legs while on the leash. 

Has anyone had this problem? How do you suggest I deal with walking her during the teething phase? 

Thank you!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

oh I remember that phase. It was tricky. It took a lot of "no", holding the leash away from our legs and yet still keeping it short. I even took my 15 foot leash, put the dog on one end and a toy on the other. For parts of the walk I had my pup try and catch the toy and then parts where he carried the toy and parts where he was expected to walk sanely by my side. After all he was testing his limits, wanting to play, and just had to do something with his mouth all at the same time. 

He is 8 months old now and walks by my side more often, occasionally grabs the leash or nips at my leg to be in charge of the walk but I don't allow it. I stop, pulling the leash straight up but not yanking it. When he releases and settles we continue the walk. When he gets that way I figure he needs work, so I'll do some heeling practice with treats, some sit and stay, some recall (all on leash) and then he settles in for a nicer walk after that.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

car2ner said:


> oh I remember that phase. It was tricky. It took a lot of "no", holding the leash away from our legs and yet still keeping it short. I even took my 15 foot leash, put the dog on one end and a toy on the other. For parts of the walk I had my pup try and catch the toy and then parts where he carried the toy and parts where he was expected to walk sanely by my side. After all he was testing his limits, wanting to play, and just had to do something with his mouth all at the same time.
> 
> He is 8 months old now and walks by my side more often, occasionally grabs the leash or nips at my leg to be in charge of the walk but I don't allow it. I stop, pulling the leash straight up but not yanking it. When he releases and settles we continue the walk. When he gets that way I figure he needs work, so I'll do some heeling practice with treats, some sit and stay, some recall (all on leash) and then he settles in for a nicer walk after that.


That is great advice. I did take it slow and didn't work on heeling which I first taught off leash until my Sting was settled down and ready to concentrate at 8 months. At 5 months, I did use a flexi leash and took his balls along - I would toss that out a little ahead and he would go after that. I did use the mint flavored puppy size tennis balls. I also wore shoes and jeans no sandels or shorts so he wasn't so tempted to nip at me.


----------

